# Strange sensation in neck and ear



## pj880 (Aug 24, 2011)

I had a TT nearly two years ago for Stage I papillary cancer. My labs and ultrasounds since have been fine.

The past couple of months I have a strange pain directly under my right ear and my neck on that side is sore directly above my collarbone. It's complicated a little bit because I broke my collarbone on that side 2 years ago and have had muscle pain in my shoulder and neck ever since.

My neck has always felt a little weird since the surgery. When I talked with my endo about it, she said I was at low risk for recurrence, the vast majority of her patients did fine and that I would feel less anxious about it the farther I got from the initial surgery.

Due to this pain under my ear and in my neck, I called my endo to schedule an ultrasound last week and cannot see her until Nov. 9! (She's taking the entire month of October off.)

My question: has anyone else had these strange sensations in their necks post-surgery?

Thanks.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

pj880 said:


> I had a TT nearly two years ago for Stage I papillary cancer. My labs and ultrasounds since have been fine.
> 
> The past couple of months I have a strange pain directly under my right ear and my neck on that side is sore directly above my collarbone. It's complicated a little bit because I broke my collarbone on that side 2 years ago and have had muscle pain in my shoulder and neck ever since.
> 
> ...


I sure would not wait until November. Your endo should have someone covering her practice; no?

If not, see an ENT and I would not horse around w/this. Did you have follow-up RAI post surgery?

To answer your question; I personally have not had this experience. But it does concern me and clearly it concerns you as well.

Always, always listen to what your body is telling you.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Do you ever have chiropractic adjustments?

I have ear pain when my c-2 is out.


----------



## pj880 (Aug 24, 2011)

An appointment two months away with my endo doesn't make me feel like I'm getting very good healthcare. Today I called an endo clinic in a nearby city and am having an ultrasound next Friday, 9/14.

I did not have RAI after surgery. My endo said a new study showed no difference in survival rates for people with a tumor 1 cm or smaller. I also will be discussing this with the new endo.

Thanks for the suggestion re: chiropractic adjustments and neck pain. I usually have monthly adjustments but missed my last one. Will call my chiropracter today for an appointment and thanks for the great suggestion!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

pj880 said:


> An appointment two months away with my endo doesn't make me feel like I'm getting very good healthcare. Today I called an endo clinic in a nearby city and am having an ultrasound next Friday, 9/14.
> 
> I did not have RAI after surgery. My endo said a new study showed no difference in survival rates for people with a tumor 1 cm or smaller. I also will be discussing this with the new endo.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion re: chiropractic adjustments and neck pain. I usually have monthly adjustments but missed my last one. Will call my chiropracter today for an appointment and thanks for the great suggestion!


Massages are good too!


----------

